# R.I.P. Christopher Lee



## teddy (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

rip saruman 

he was great in LOTR and Hugo and Sleepy Hollow and Corpse Bride and Gremlins 2 and Dracula

and holy shit he lived to be 93 years old


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 11, 2015)

A legend has died, RIP.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 11, 2015)

Sad to hear of his passing, he had a pleathora of fantastic movies. Not to mention he fronted a heavy metal band.

[YOUTUBE]TnFIDKyX50[/YOUTUBE]

RIP.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 11, 2015)

Man, all actors and musician I admire are so old. This is sad.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 11, 2015)

RIP

First film I saw him was in Gremlins 2


----------



## Stein (Jun 11, 2015)

A true legend.

RIP.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 11, 2015)

A true titan has passed away

R.I.P


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2015)

God. Damn. It. 

Nimoy and now this


----------



## Didi (Jun 11, 2015)

Fucking dammit


----------



## Harbour (Jun 11, 2015)

The Great Actor. Rest in Peace.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2015)

At least he lived a long, interesting and happy life. But as a huge fan, this news is devastating. He made bad movies ("Howling 2") almost worth watching a good movies ("Wicker Man") even better. My personal favorites include

- Curse of Frankenstein
- Dracula Has Risen From the Grave
- Fellowship of the Ring
- Torture Chamber of Dr. Sadism.


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PSbj2Mx2By8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psychic (Jun 11, 2015)

To lived to be 93 and still a legend. He lived a good life.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2015)

R.I.P. Christopher Lee. Thank you for everything.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 11, 2015)

He had one of the greatest voices I have ever heard, RIP :'(


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NkzlStrtoss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> At least he lived a long, interesting and happy life. But as a huge fan, this news is devastating. He made bad movies ("Howling 2") almost worth watching a good movies ("Wicker Man") even better. My personal favorites include
> 
> - Curse of Frankenstein
> - Dracula Has Risen From the Grave
> ...


what do you think of Horror of Dracula?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2015)

_"There is no death; there is only the force."_


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEhvKl9_5bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]z16_mx1edG0[/YOUTUBE]


A great man, a great actor, and a great bearer of many trades. Rest in Peace, Sir Christopher Lee.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 11, 2015)

No, I  feared this when I saw his youtube vids pre Hobbit 3, they way he talked made it feel he knew he would not make it to Christmas and such this year. R.I.P.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 11, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No, I  feared this when I saw his youtube vids pre Hobbit 3, they way he talked made it feel he knew he would not make it to Christmas and such this year. R.I.P.



I remember that

He looked very frail


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 11, 2015)

He's lived a long and remarable life, archiving more than most of us would do in ten lives. An absolute hero and legend.

Him, along with Boris Karloff and Ray Harryhausen, are the three big names in film for me. Gods!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2015)

And we lose another legend. 
R.I.P.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------

